# Eriocaulon Cinereum help



## binbin9 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been IE dosing with CO2 and Highlight.

I just sprinkle the dry powder into the tank. I'm not sure if I'm burning the plant when the ferts land or if I'm doing something wrong. All other plants are strong and healthy.

I also use liquid CO2 to supplement. Could that be the culprit?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Eriocaulons need soft water. KH below 4 but prefereable lower. They also need a lot of light, perhaps they receive not enough? Or as Tom would say, check your CO2


----------



## binbin9 (Dec 22, 2011)

I changed the 6700 T5HO bulb, it was dulling. added some MG but I already use Ro water with Aquasoil I think the KH shouold be pretty low, but I need to test


----------

